# Very rough ride in 2000 Maxima GXE



## john1r (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi. This is my first post in this forum. I've used the search feature and some related info, but nothing that exactly answers my question. About 2 years ago the once smooth ride of our 2000 Maxima (which currently has just 55,000 miles on it) started getting very rough. These days it's just awful. I've brought it to 2 different Nissan dealers and a few different independent shops and nobody seems to have a solution (most don't even agree that it's a rough ride, but I can assure you that it is). It's at the point where I preferred to drive (until we recently sold it) our 1995 Accord with over 100k miles on it. It had a normal ride.

Basically, going over any sort of rough ride, no matter how minor, is just awful. I feel that the car is thudding and thumping and the steering wheel wants to jump out of my hands (again, I can't figure out why no mechanic agrees with me). I have had the rear shocks and springs replaced with genuine Nissan parts (this was done when the problem first occurred & one mechanic thought it might be them) but it didn't help at all. None of the mechanics see anything wrong with the front ones either (original Nissan).

The tires are a few years old (Continentals of some sort) and don't seem to be relevant to the problem. Though technically they are different from whatever was originally on the car. But the ride is just so bad that I can't imagine they are the cause.

Has anyone else had any similar issues where the ride of their 2000-ish Maxima suddently went from near-luxury feeling to just plain awful? Any thoughts as to what else the problem can be if it's not the shocks or tires?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Replace your struts all the way around.....KYB GR-2's.....


----------



## du4rcx (Mar 23, 2010)

try to visit tire center and do check tire for balancing..


----------

